# Access in SQL-Datei umwandeln



## Kai-Behncke (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich möchte gerne eine Access-Tabelle in eine SQL-Datei umwandeln, weiß aber leider überhaupt nicht wie das geht....
Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn ich diese (eventuell entstehende) Datei dann mit phpmyadmin 
bearbeiten könnte, sie also in mysql bearbeitet wird (Verbindung mit Apache-Server). Geht das überhaupt oder ist es nur möglich dass mit dem MS SQL Server zu realisieren?
Muß eine Dateikonvertierung (sofern möglich) dann mittels ODBC-Driver praktiziert werden?
Wer weiß Rat?'


----------



## Luzie (16. Juli 2005)

Hi

ja, über den ODBC-Treiber funktioniert das ganz ordentlich. 
Einfach mal austesten.


----------



## Kai-Behncke (16. Juli 2005)

Danke erstmal, aber so ganz kapier ich das nicht. Ich gehe auf die zu exportierende Tabelle in Access und wähle exportieren , bei "Typ" wähle ich ODBC aus, dann öffnet sich ein Fenster wo ich einen DSN-Namen eingeben soll, also eine Verbindung zum ODBC-Treiber, doch wo und wie finde ich den?


----------



## Luzie (16. Juli 2005)

Hi

Du musst die mysql-Datenbank vorher im ODBC-Datenquellenadministrator zuweisen. 
Für mySQL muss dieser erstmal installiert sein. 
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/de/installing-myodbc.html

Bsp. 
win2000 prof.

--> Systemsteuerung --> Verwaltung --> odbc-Datenquelle
Hier muss die Datenbank einen odbc-Datenquellen-namen bekommen. 

Ist der Treiber für mySQL installiert, werden Dir dort auch die Datenbanken zu Auswahl dargestellt. 

Aus Access exportieren.. einfach re. mausklick auf entspr. Tabelle --> exportieren --> Dateityp ODBC Database --> ok ---> Registerklappe Machine Data Source ... und auswählen....


----------



## Kai-Behncke (16. Juli 2005)

Alles klar, vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

